

Two Tap (YC W14) Wants to Fix Mobile Checkouts - razvanr
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/20/two-tap-makes-online-shopping-easier-with-global-shopping-cart-two-tap-checkout-on-hundreds-of-sites/

======
lnanek2
Don't really see anything distinguishing it from PayPal. You can generate a
PayPal button and slap it on your site for products and have it track
inventory quite easily, and far more people have PayPal accounts so they won't
have to register for a new service.

~~~
sradu
Two Tap is different than PayPal because:

* publishers/app devs can sell products from retailers inside their apps (users don't have to hit the merchant website). this is incredibly valuable, especially on mobile.

* merchants don't have to do anything to integrate us, and all the hard work is in on our end.

* TwoTap is a replacement for the whole checkout process, not only the billing part.

This means we can provide a unified buying experience on all platforms, at all
points of sale, and provide a truly universal wallet.

------
mrmch
Like the new name; 'two tap' checkout definitely sounds like something I want.

------
razvanr
We love it too!

